# Double plant ID please



## Greatkhali96 (Aug 5, 2012)

I got some cheap plants from my LFS, and bought them on a whim. I think one might be hornwort, not sure about the other. Any help ID'ing would be appreciated


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Greatkhali96,

It's a little hard to tell from your picture but the one on the left it looks like Cabomba carolinianahttp://www.floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_cabomba_caroliniana.html and on the right it looks like Vallisneria americana var. americana.


----------



## TrogdorSlayer22 (Aug 21, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist is exactly right. Just wanted to put some more confirmation on the ID


----------

